# Best place to buy essential oils in France?



## efs123

It doesn't matter where in the country bc I'd prefer to buy them online from a website in English, my French is terrible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PinkUnicorn

My wife says she gets hers in organic stores such as Naturalia (which is a chain store), but she says they're in many places.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you search online for "essential oils france" you'll get a number of online sources (other than the ads, even) for French producers of essential oils who seem to have their websites in various languages (including English).


----------



## BackinFrance

There are plenty of essential oils suppliers in France, but you have to beware false advertising and oils that are not what they claim to be. You will also find suppliers close to where you live, but again you need to check their products. This is in part a consequence of globalization and in part insufficient public service staff to monitor fraud.


----------



## BackinFrance

Why on earth would anyone in France buy essential oils from the UK given France produces fait more genuine essential oils, including cold pressed. The UK does not even grow many of the plants used.


----------



## conky2

I rather like using that essential oil made from sunflowers, which seems to be in rather short supply, despite it being grown widely in France including here in the Allier.


----------



## tardigrade

conky2 said:


> I rather like using that essential oil made from sunflowers, which seems to be in rather short supply, despite it being grown widely in France including here in the Allier.


You need to look a little harder.. It is slowly starting to come back on the shelves...

Here in Spain it was what, 4-5 weeks ago they were limiting you to 5l a day. Now everything is back to normal..

Growing, pressing and bottling are totally different operations.. It probably is pressed in another department, then shipped to be bottled in another department.. VIVA la France...


----------



## tardigrade

We have ordered from this company before - actually just went there as they are close to home #2..









Albert Vieille - Producteur de matières premières aromatiques – Grasse, France


La société Albert Vieille, fondée dans la région de Grasse il y a plus d’un siècle, est spécialisée dans distillation et l’extraction des plantes à parfum et médicinales. La société propose une large gamme d'huiles essentielles, absolues, concrètes, résinoïdes, gommes et eaux florales.




www.albertvieille.com





I do not know if they deal with citizens.


----------



## Befuddled

BackinFrance said:


> Why on earth would anyone in France buy essential oils from the UK given France produces fait more genuine essential oils, including cold pressed. The UK does not even grow many of the plants used.


For the same reason people would buy many other things from UK instead of France. Quite likely because it is cheaper. Brexit has closed the gap a bit and rising postage costs have closed it even more but there is still a saving to be made on some items. I rarely buy car parts for my French cars from a French source. The savings can be significant and far better availability.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Brexit has complicated the decision regarding buying from the UK vs. finding vendors within the EU. There is the cost difference, plus shipping methods and delays and some vendors just plain don't want to be bothered with the new requirements and customs forms. Don't forget, too, that you can often get pretty good translations of web pages using Chrome (the browser), or an online translation program (Google Translate, DeepL, etc.). Filling in the order form doesn't take much in the way of language skills - and ultimately ordering from France (or elsewhere within the EU) can be considerably quicker and cheaper, once all costs are considered. 

But, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## Peasant

Befuddled said:


> For the same reason people would buy many other things from UK instead of France. Quite likely because it is cheaper. Brexit has closed the gap a bit and rising postage costs have closed it even more but there is still a saving to be made on some items.


Everything that I used to order from the UK is now more expensive than buying it from a supplier in France.
Then there's the potential for customs & VAT hassles...


----------



## senorfrog

This is a lovely local supplier of essential oils near us in Flavigny-sur-Ozerain. https://aedelweiss.com/


----------

